# OFFICIAL: Shaq to PHX for Marion/Banks



## McGillicutty

> Heat in serious talks to trade Shaq
> 
> 
> The Heat has told center Shaquille O'Neal's representation that it is talking about trading him and he should be prepared for the possibility of a deal, according to two officials close to the situation. Phoenix has discussed sending forward Shawn Marion and point guard Marcus Banks to the Heat in return for O'Neal.
> 
> Asked for confirmation, one of O'Neal's representatives said O'Neal has been made aware that discussions with Phoenix are serious and ongoing, but that a deal was not definite.
> 
> Dallas also has been mentioned as a potential destination, though the Heat had not immediately informed O'Neal of that possibility.
> 
> O'Neal, 35, was shocked by the turn of events, an associate said. O'Neal helped lead the Heat to the 2005-06 championship, but Miami has struggled since, losing in the first round of the playoffs last season and opening this season with a league-worst 9-37 record.
> 
> After this season, Marion can opt out of the last year of his contract worth $17.1 million. If Marion opts out, trading O'Neal would give the Heat substantial salary cap space this offseason, when potential free agents include Gilbert Arenas, Baron Davis, Elton Brand, Antawn Jamison, Ron Artest and Corey Maggette.
> 
> Marion, 29, is a four-time All-Star and considered one of the NBA's most athletic small forwards. Marion, 6-7, is averaging 15.8 points and 9.9 rebounds.
> 
> Banks, 26, is averaging 5.2 points and 1.0 assists. After this season, he has three years left on his contract worth a total of $13.4 million.
> 
> O'Neal, who has been out with a hip injury, has two years left on his contract after this season. He will be paid $20 million each of the next two seasons.
> 
> Heat officials were on their way to Detroit, where the team plays the Pistons Wednesday, and could not be reached for comment.


http://www.miamiherald.com/breaking_sports/story/407442.html


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix?*

I heard about this other day. Didn't think much of it. Too unrealistic.


----------



## McGillicutty

*Re: RUMOR: Shaq to Phoenix?*

Acquiring Shaq would be an interesting move, but not at the expense of Marion.

Besides, doesn't Shaq have three more years on his massive contract? Being stuck with that contract would be disastrous.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: RUMOR: Shaq to Phoenix?*

He has 2 yrs after this season I believe. All 20M each.

I'm getting a little intrigued by the possibility but it just seems too far fetched.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: RUMOR: Shaq to Phoenix?*

I said this in another thread, but I bet all they did was talk on the phone briefly and it gets passed over as "serious talks" involving Shaq-Marion.


----------



## All Net

*Re: RUMOR: Shaq to Phoenix?*

No way he can run with Nash and cia...


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: RUMOR: Shaq to Phoenix?*

This would be a disaster for the Suns. There's no way Shaq could keep up with that kind of tempo. Besides, Shawn Marion is way too talented to give up for an old, oft-injured, rapidly declining diesel.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: RUMOR: Shaq to Phoenix?*

Marc Stein said on ESPN, he spoke to PHX officials and they said it was ridiculous

There's a video linked to the story with him saying this


----------



## Ballscientist

*Re: RUMOR: Shaq to Phoenix? [Report denied by Suns officials]*

Get Shaq, you will have a chance to defeat Spurs.

How about this,

Banks/Diaw/Skinner/Fillers for Shaq?


----------



## MeirToTheWise

*Re: RUMOR: Shaq to Phoenix? [Report denied by Suns officials]*

I heard this awhile back as well, and still think nothing of it. I seriously doubt the Suns would pull off a trade like this.


----------



## Weasel

*Re: RUMOR: Shaq to Phoenix?*



Dissonance19 said:


> Marc Stein said on ESPN, he spoke to PHX officials and they said it was ridiculous
> 
> There's a video linked to the story with him saying this


That's good that its been called ridiculous because Shaq would have to sit on bench after the first minute for the rest of the game the way the Suns play. But I would love to see Shaq try to score in the Suns 6 seconds into the 24 clock shot rule. I doubt he gets to half court in 6 seconds.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: RUMOR: Shaq to Phoenix? [Report denied by Suns officials]*

If this was serious, then I would have all the evidence needed to be convinced the organization is being run by a bunch of crazy people!


----------



## TM

*Re: RUMOR: Shaq to Phoenix? [Report denied by Suns officials]*



Ballscientist said:


> Get Shaq, you will have a chance to defeat Spurs.


Or, don't get your star post player suspended in the conference finals.

That statement is dumb.

The trade is even dumber.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: RUMOR: Shaq to Phoenix?*



Weasel said:


> That's good that its been called ridiculous because Shaq would have to sit on bench after the first minute for the rest of the game the way the Suns play. But I would love to see Shaq try to score in the Suns 6 seconds into the 24 clock shot rule. I doubt he gets to half court in 6 seconds.


lol I do think people are blowing that part of it out of proportion a little. This team wouldn't need him to run down everytime anyway, when they pushed it. He can take his time. They could score without him. Plus, it's not like they're running every possession down the court. They do run half court sets as well.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: RUMOR: Shaq to Phoenix? [Report denied by Suns officials]*

I would rather pay Marion $40 million plus three seasons of 15 million than pay Shaq two seasons of 40 million


----------



## ¹²³

*Re: RUMOR: Shaq to Phoenix? [Report denied by Suns officials]*

Here! People in the Heat forum are saying it is a done deal.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: RUMOR: Shaq to Phoenix? [Report denied by Suns officials]*

As much as I hate the Suns, you guys don't deserve this. What a horrible fit.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: RUMOR: Shaq to Phoenix? [Report denied by Suns officials]*

I'm not buying this deal just yet.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

ESPN's apparently now saying it's pending physical.


----------



## Silk D

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

just makes no sense...


----------



## Basel

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

This really does not make any sense to me at all...


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

I still won't truly believe until it's official.


----------



## Wade County

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

Stupid trade for Suns, Smart trade for Heat. I can see what they are thinking, but cant see it working out the way they want.

Nash
Bell
Hill
Amare
Shaq

Still - the Suns do have great shooters, Shaq has always needed them around him. Itll be a much better fit for him.

Marion will slot nicely in at the 3/4 in Miami - with Haslem holding down the 4/5. We should really be running a Suns style offense with Wade, Cook, Wright, Marion and Haslem.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

Shaq will give you leadership and awsome sound bites, but at this stage in his career, thats all you can get. He is very, very injury prone and is only putting up 13/7 for 20 mill a year. I love Shaq to death, he gave us a Title, but honestly, I'm a little relieved we got him out of South Beach.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

Also, Sun fans, if you can get out and see Shaq live (if you never have before) it's something you MUST do. Seeing him on TV does his size no justice.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

Shaq has been injured on and off all season long...and at his age, what makes the Suns think he won't continue getting injured? I just don't see this as a smart move on their part. I think Marion fits in perfectly with the Suns system, while I think Shaq absolutely does not.


----------



## MeirToTheWise

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

Hmmm... Where are ppl looking to say that the trade is done pending a physical? I looked on ESPN.com and saw no article mentioning those words >_> Or was it on TV recently?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*



Basel57 said:


> Shaq *has been injured on and off all season long...and at his age, what makes the Suns think he won't continue getting injured?* I just don't see this as a smart move on their part. I think Marion fits in perfectly with the Suns system, while I think Shaq absolutely does not.


That's what I was thinking. If he got hurt, that's it. Kerr seemingly does have balls (I said he didn't a week ago). Wish he had em when KG was on the market. 

Suns don't just run ALL the time. They could score without him before he even gets down there anyway. They wouldn't need to be there either. Unless they plan on slowing it down a bit.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

Your defense is still putrid.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

Be a lot harder to get in the lane though


----------



## Basel

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*



MeirToTheWise said:


> Hmmm... Where are ppl looking to say that the trade is done pending a physical? I looked on ESPN.com and saw no article mentioning those words >_> Or was it on TV recently?


It was on Sportscenter.


----------



## UD40

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

Also, Ric Bucher said Shaq is going to Phoenix tomorrow for a physical.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

I really hate that guy. Bucher. Him and Adande I can't stand.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

Ric Bucher is a moron, and is usually very wrong when it comes to trades.


----------



## Hyperion

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

Change the title of this thread because it's not true. It should read (RUMOR) not (ESPN reporting pending a physical) That's Ric Bucher making **** up about the Suns again. Every season he has the Suns trading Marion for no good reason. This is DEFINITELY one of those no good reasons. Shaq has 4 rings, he leaves the league quietly, he has no right to demand to retire on a championship team.


----------



## Cris

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

Suns, Heat agree to Shaq trade



> No longer confident they can win a championship with their current roster, the Phoenix Suns have agreed to a blockbuster trade that will bring them Shaquille O'Neal, pending results of a physical, a source with knowledge of the negotiations said Tuesday.
> 
> O'Neal will travel to Phoenix aboard a private plane, the source said, to undergo an MRI on his ailing left hip Wednesday. If he passes the physical, the Suns will complete the trade by sending Shawn Marion and Marcus Banks to the Miami Heat.
> 
> The _Miami Herald_ first reported the Suns and Heat were in serious discussions regarding the trade.
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=jy-shaqdeal020508&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


I also just got an email from a radio station in LA reporting the deal is done and will be finalized tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*



Cris said:


> Suns, Heat agree to Shaq trade
> 
> No longer confident they can win a championship with their current roster, the Phoenix Suns have agreed to a blockbuster trade that will bring them Shaquille O'Neal, pending results of a physical, a source with knowledge of the negotiations said Tuesday.
> 
> O'Neal will travel to Phoenix aboard a private plane, the source said, to undergo an MRI on his ailing left hip Wednesday. If he passes the physical, the Suns will complete the trade by sending Shawn Marion and Marcus Banks to the Miami Heat.
> 
> The _Miami Herald_ first reported the Suns and Heat were in serious discussions regarding the trade.
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=jy-shaqdeal020508&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


ARE YOU SERIOUS?? IS THIS REAL??????

RILEY IS A GENIUS~!!!!!!!!!!

PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE HAPPEN!


----------



## Drewbs

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

Wow.

Shaq is supposed to put the Suns over the Spurs (and now probably Lakers)?


----------



## Weasel

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_y...cB?slug=jy-shaqdeal020508&prov=yhoo&type=lgns



> No longer confident they can win a championship with their current roster, the Phoenix Suns have agreed to a blockbuster trade that will bring them Shaquille O'Neal, pending results of a physical, a source with knowledge of the negotiations said Tuesday.
> 
> O'Neal will travel to Phoenix aboard a private plane, the source said, to undergo an MRI on his ailing left hip Wednesday. If he passes the physical, the Suns will complete the trade by sending Shawn Marion and Marcus Banks to the Miami Heat.




Edit: Looks like Cris posted the article already. Still not sure why the Suns do it.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

I think the Suns will have match-up problems even with Shaq in the middle. Let's say they meet the Lakers in the playoffs for example. Who's going to guard Odom? And can Amare even guard Gasol or Bynum (whichever one he is assigned to defend)? This just makes no sense to me, and I can't see why any Suns fan would be happy in all honesty.


----------



## Ruff Draft

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

The match-up with the Lakers is ugly for sure.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*



Basel57 said:


> I think the Suns will have match-up problems even with Shaq in the middle. Let's say they meet the Lakers in the playoffs for example. Who's going to guard Odom?


The way he's playing, you don't.

:biggrin:


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

hahhaa I cant believe the Suns are doing this.


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*



NewAgeBaller said:


> The way he's playing, you don't.
> 
> :biggrin:


ZHAHAHAHAHAHA!

When I go to the Heat forum now, it's almost like a rebirth of hope for the future now that Shaq might be gone... :lol:

Soon this forums going to smell of death if this Shaq deal is real.

Pat Riley is the god of GM's... I have no clue how he gets away with such trades.


----------



## Eternal

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

Man the Suns are stupid... for doing this trade.


----------



## Darth Bryant

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*



Eternal said:


> Man the Suns are stupid... for doing this trade.


For Laker fans.. This truly feels like a having xmas twice this year.. :lol:


----------



## McGillicutty

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

Please, for the love of god, tell me this isn't true.

Acquiring Shaq basically forces the Suns to change their style of play. Marion allowed the fastbreak to exist, without him it doesn't happen.

Not to mention Shaq is withering away quicker than my eighty-eight year old grandmother. Two more years of him at twenty million dollars is ludicrous.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*



CDRacingZX6R said:


> When I go to the Heat forum now, it's almost like a rebirth of hope for the future now that Shaq might be gone... :lol:


So true lol..

Matrix baby! :banana:



CDRacingZX6R said:


> Soon this forums going to smell of death if this Shaq deal is real.


Haha also true, man Kerr's gona get ripped to shreds if the Shaq experiment fails..



CDRacingZX6R said:


> Pat Riley is the god of GM's... I have no clue how he gets away with such trades.


Respect :worthy:


----------



## McGillicutty

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

What he said(Hollinger):



> The Phoenix Suns have the best record in the Western Conference, a game and a half ahead of their closest rival. They have the best scoring margin in the conference. They're 8-2 in their past 10 games (while outscoring opponents by nine points per game). And the Suns have a slew of home games coming up because their early schedule was so road-heavy.
> 
> In other words, after 48 games they're in as good a position as they've ever been in to win their first conference title since Sir Charles and KJ did it 15 years ago.
> 
> And their solution? Blow it up!
> 
> The Suns are reportedly in negotiations to trade Shawn Marion -- a man everyone agrees is a vital cog in their attack because of his ability to run opponents into submission from the power forward spot -- for Shaquille O'Neal. (The Suns would include Marcus Banks.)
> 
> Good call. Clearly this Nash-Marion-Stoudamire nucleus isn't working out; they've won only 62 and 61 games the two years they were together. This year they were on pace for a meager 58, so I guess they thought it had run its course.
> 
> My first reaction to hearing reports about this deal was that I was being Punk'd. After that, I checked the calendar to make sure it wasn't April 1, and verified that the voice on the other end of the phone didn't belong to Orson Welles.
> 
> But there was no Ashton Kutcher, no Orson Welles, and the calendar says it's February.
> 
> Believe it or not, this is a real, live trade discussion that might actually happen. I'm not sure I've adequately conveyed my shock at this development, but suffice it to say nobody I've talked to finds it even remotely sensible.
> 
> Shaq may be the one player who is least capable of thriving in the Suns' system. Run the break? No, thank you. Set a high screen and dive to the cup? Maybe 10 years ago. Space the floor for 3s? Please.
> 
> He's 35 and out of shape; at the moment he's also hurt. Even when healthy, he's had difficulty staying out of foul trouble long enough to make an impact. While I'll grant that Shaq can still be an offensive force -- even with his struggles this year his PER is a very solid 18.17 -- he's toasted regularly on defense. And if you thought Marion complained about not getting shots, you ain't heard nothing yet.
> 
> Even if you subscribe to the idea that Marion had to go -- there have been mutterings about his attitude for quite a while -- you can't seriously tell me this was the best deal on the table.
> 
> While matching his $17 million contract is difficult, the fact that there's only a year and a half left on it means there are partners out there. Just thinking out loud, for instance, you'd think New Jersey would have taken Marion in a heartbeat for Vince Carter or Richard Jefferson, and the Andrei Kirilenko deal that was so heavily discussed before the season also would seem preferable.
> 
> Marion, by the way, hadn't let his dissatisfaction and his own offseason trade demand affect his play. His 20.25 PER nearly matches last year's 20.87, and he's made up for a reduction in shots by cutting his turnovers and increasing his assists.
> 
> But despite his performance they're trading him for an older, less effective player, and one who could not be more of a square peg in a round hole in their system.
> 
> And get this -- the deal will worsen their cap situation, too. Shaq is on the books for two years after this one at $20 million a pop, whereas Marion only has one year left at less money, and may opt out after this season. So in addition to messing up their own team, the Suns will be basically handing Pat Riley a big fat Get Out of Jail Free card.
> 
> In short, this deal feels like one of these movie scenes where the lead character has a plan and says, "It's crazy ... but it just might work!"
> 
> I'm not sure about the working part, but it's definitely crazy. I'm praying this trade doesn't really happen, because the Suns have been too entertaining for too long to screw up their title chances like this.


http://insider.espn.go.com/nba/insi...?columnist=hollinger_john&page=ShaqSuns080206


----------



## Basel

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

Hollinger knows what's up.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

I am lukewarm on this deal. I think it has the potential to be a great deal, if Amare makes the leap playing PF (which isn't impossible). 

Nash cannot be doubled with Hill, Bell, Shaq and Amare on the floor. Just can't do it, so he might pick and roll with Amare to death. Also the bench isn't bad with Diaw, Barbosa and Skinner. It would be nice if they had another guard they had confidence in. Maybe if Cassell gets waived, he will sign with Phoenix. Either way, if Shaq gets hurt this is a terrible deal.

If he's healthy enough during the playoffs, Suns have a shot to win the West.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

I feel sorry for you guys, your F.O. is out of their mind. I hate to seem like a troll, but thanks for the gift.


----------



## HKF

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

So to reiterate, this deal being awesome borders on Amare putting another first team All-NBA like season in from now to the end of the season (playoffs included) and Shaq staying healthy. I am confident in Amare, but not 36 year old Shaq's health.


----------



## All Net

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

We get an injury prone all star center. We lost our best defensive player, I hope Im wrong but I dont see any real improvement here...


----------



## Basel

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*



HKF said:


> I am lukewarm on this deal. I think it has the potential to be a great deal, if Amare makes the leap playing PF (which isn't impossible).
> 
> Nash cannot be doubled with Hill, Bell, Shaq and Amare on the floor. Just can't do it, so he might pick and roll with Amare to death. Also the bench isn't bad with Diaw, Barbosa and Skinner. It would be nice if they had another guard they had confidence in. Maybe if Cassell gets waived, he will sign with Phoenix. Either way, if Shaq gets hurt this is a terrible deal.
> 
> If he's healthy enough during the playoffs, Suns have a shot to win the West.


If Cassell gets waived, I'm pretty certain he'd go to Boston.


----------



## Drewbs

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

The Suns just showed how desperate they are upon the Gasol trade and pushed the panic button way too fast on this one.


----------



## All Net

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*



Drewbs said:


> The Suns just showed how desperate they are upon the Gasol trade and pushed the panic button way too fast on this one.


Thats what looks like, despite the best record of west... eh.


----------



## knicksfan89

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

it was the right thing for you to do my friends, this is going to be a suns-lakers battle from now on not just for the pacific division but I feel for the western conference title as well


----------



## Basel

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*



knicksfan89 said:


> it was the right thing for you to do my friends, this is going to be a suns-lakers battle from now on not just for the pacific division but I feel for the western conference title as well


Can't ever count out the Spurs...I think things actually got easier for the rest of the teams in the West.


----------



## Kekai

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

Don't know why miami fans are so excited about marion. Yeah hes an allstar, but i would really like to see what he does with no nash and a different style of play. Dude cant create his own shot to save his life.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*



Kekai said:


> Don't know why miami fans are so excited about marion. Yeah hes an allstar, but i would really like to see what he does with no nash and a different style of play. Dude cant create his own shot to save his life.


I think they're just excited about getting rid of Shaq and his contract.


----------



## Jammin

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*



> I don't think some of you understand how bad of a move this is.
> 
> Shaq can't leave the paint. This does three things:
> 
> 1) takes away from Nash's driving layups
> 2) forces Amare to leave his four spot to set those screens for Nash
> 3) puts the ball in Shaq's hands more than Steve's
> 
> Therefore, no more pick and pops. Nash will have to shoot off of those screens every single time, but even then, I don't think Amare should be leaving for those. That would be the center's job.
> 
> If the Suns lose it on a break, a team pushing the other way will find a two-on-one with Shaq...and there goes his foul trouble.
> 
> After O'Neal is sitting, you have to move Amare up, and are forced to play Diaw and Hill extra minutes at the other two positions, or play Skinner much, much more.
> 
> There's nothing good about this, guys. This turns Phoenix into a slow half-court team. They've been winning 60 games a season for the last two or three years. One simple trade could've helped them out in the post-season, not a huge trade that eliminates defense at the three, and takes away that dribble penetration.


 What a friend of mine said on another board.


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

I may be one of the few people here who is glad Shawn is leaving, but that's an entire other story.

On the injury side of things, I'm a bit more optimistic on Shaq's future. The Suns have the best training staff in the league. (Statistically and realistically. Light practices and adaptive techniques keep even a player like Grant Hill out there playing heavy minutes.)

Know what I'm worried about? I'm worried about which Shaq will be coming to Phoenix. If he remains as the pissed off selfish Shaq, this won't work, at all, by any stretch of the imagination. We'd basically be getting a 35 year old Eddy Curry for Shawn. (I'd rather get Kirilenko, by a mile.) If the vindicated "out to prove the league wrong" Shaq with a chip on his shoulder and a mission to get the Suns a championship comes here, I really don't mind this trade. The Suns don't need 5 players on the break at all times. Our offense was just as effective with Kurt Thomas (and Brian Skinner) out there as it was with another small guy who can run. Shaq's real effect will be on defense and in the half court offense, where we get another guy who can score in the post and pass. An overlooked bonus to this is that Amare will finally get to play serious minutes at the PF spot, where he's much *MUCH* more effective. When Amare was playing next to Kurt Thomas and more recently, when Brian Skinner gets in the game next to Amare... Amare is just much more effective. He stays out of foul trouble, blocks shots, helps weak side, and most importantly, isn't forced to be the anchor of the defense... while there is basically no change at all on offense. He plays from 10-18 feet out the majority of the time anyway, which makes it unlikely that Shaq will get in his way or vice versa. 

All in all... I'm... intrigued. I'm not excited, I'm not distressed... I'm just waiting to see which Shaq shows up in a Suns uniform.


----------



## onelakerfan

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

i think its a good trade for suns, shaq is still a 16/8/2 guy who will take some space inside and help come playoffs. playoffs games slow down and suns can change thier offence to do selective running and also they have many 3 point shooters which will get lots of open shots


----------



## Jabroni

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

Do we get a pick in this trade? I would be all for this trade if Haslem came along with Shaq but chances for that are slim to none.


----------



## Aylwin

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

I just found out about this and simply had to come out of hibernation.



Zei_Zao_LS said:


> All in all... I'm... intrigued. I'm not excited, I'm not distressed... I'm just waiting to see which Shaq shows up in a Suns uniform.


I'm probably in the minority here but I have the same opinion. This whole scenario sounds very intriguing and I think it might be crazy enough to work.

We have lots of runners. Shaq doesn't need to run and we won't need him to run. He can just stay in the backcourt during our fastbreaks. He gets to rest and we get a big body ready on defense against the transitions.

We just need that angry Shaq with a chip on his shoulder. With all this talk about his age, his decline, his injuries, we might just get that.


----------



## bircan

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

Same here. Intriguing is the perfect word. It may work, it may not work. A massive gamble.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*



Kekai said:


> Don't know why miami fans are so excited about marion. Yeah hes an allstar, but i would really like to see what he does with no nash and a different style of play. Dude cant create his own shot to save his life.


Marion made the All-Star team once before Nash.


----------



## Wade2Bosh

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*



Kekai said:


> Don't know why miami fans are so excited about marion. Yeah hes an allstar, but i would really like to see what he does with no nash and a different style of play. Dude cant create his own shot to save his life.


I like Marion but it's more about losing Shaq's contract like Basel said. And if Marion opts out then we'll have around 30 million in cap space.


----------



## gi0rdun

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

This trade helps Phoenix a lot! Were they really going to stick Brian Skinner on Tim Duncan?


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*



Kekai said:


> Don't know why miami fans are so excited about marion. Yeah hes an allstar, but *i would really like to see what he does with no nash* and a different style of play. Dude cant create his own shot to save his life.


Ever heard of Dwyane Wade? He makes the game a lot easier for everyone around him, just like little Stevie. And as others have said, unloading Shaq's ginormous contract is the big relief. Marion is just a nice little bonus.


----------



## knicksfan89

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*



Basel57 said:


> Can't ever count out the Spurs...I think things actually got easier for the rest of the teams in the West.


but I think the dynasty is over the power is shifting maybe in the western conference to other teams and that is what we want isn't it a new champion every year?


----------



## gi0rdun

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

After Jordan all the championships have been won by Duncan, Shaq and Wallace x2.

Shaq is your key to success!


----------



## Kekai

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*



Heated said:


> Ever heard of Dwyane Wade? He makes the game a lot easier for everyone around him, just like little Stevie. And as others have said, unloading Shaq's ginormous contract is the big relief. Marion is just a nice little bonus.


Dwyane wade does not even compare to steve nash at making the game easier for his teammates. They are two totally different players, no disrespect to DWade, I know he's a really good player


----------



## croco

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*



Kekai said:


> Dwyane wade does not even compare to steve nash at making the game easier for his teammates. They are two totally different players, no disrespect to DWade, I know he's a really good player


Yes he does, he doesn't get as many assists as Nash, but his presence and the ability to penetrate creates a ton of shots for his teammmates.


----------



## McGillicutty

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

Check out my signature. That's my official stance on this whole ordeal.


----------



## BlackNRed

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*



Kekai said:


> Dwyane wade does not even compare to steve nash at making the game easier for his teammates. They are two totally different players, no disrespect to DWade, I know he's a really good player


Croco summed up what I would of said nicely. But you don't have to take anyone's word for it. Once Marion gets comfortable with the Heat's system, i'd wager that you won't see much of a drop off at all in his production.

Do you think Udonis Haslem creates his own opporunties? Very rarely. Want to guess who gets him most of his looks?


----------



## JuX

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

Um, wow. Why is that, Phoenix is still in contention.


----------



## Sedd

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

Not a good trade IMO. Who knows when Shaq will even play again??


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

Sorry PHX fans, but this is one of the worst trades that has gone down in awhile. It just doesnt make any sense for your Suns.

At least you have the "Best Damn Babe Thread" to enjoy. :biggrin:


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*



B_&_B said:


> Sorry PHX fans, but this is one of the worst trades that has gone down in awhile. It just doesnt make any sense for your Suns.
> 
> At least you have the "Best Damn Babe Thread" to enjoy. :biggrin:


My thoughts exactly. Obviously the Suns are reacting to the Lakers recent acquisition of Gasol and trying to keep O'Neal away from the Mavs, but I don't think you could find a worse fit for this team. Shaq will bog down the offense, clog up the paint and fail to get back on defense on a regular basis. This Shaq is not even close to being what he was even three years ago when he joined the Heat, he's basically a glorified Oliver Miller.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*



Showtime87 said:


> My thoughts exactly. Obviously the Suns are reacting to the Lakers recent acquisition of Gasol and trying to keep O'Neal away from the Mavs, but I don't think you could find a worse fit for this team. Shaq will bog down the offense, clog up the paint and fail to get back on defense on a regular basis. This Shaq is not even close to being what he was even three years ago when he joined the Heat, he's basically a glorified Oliver Miller.


The thing is...maybe the Suns have finally realized that their chaotic style of play doesn't win NBA championships. It's possible that, while not completely becoming a half-court team, they will slow things down with Shaq in the mix.

PG: Steve Nash...Leandro Barbosa
SG: Raja Bell
SF: Grant Hill...Boris Diaw
PF: Amare Stoudemire
C: Shaquille O'Neal...Brian Skinner

I'm less scared of this team than I was when they had Marion, but if Shaq's relocation motivates him into becoming an 18/10 player...they just got better. The fact is that this does make them a better defensive team because in the half-court, a frontline of Shaq and Amare is much more imposing than Amare and Marion.

I cannot wait until we play these guys again.

Shaq v Bynum
Amare v Gasol
Hill v Odom
Raja v Kobe
Nash v Fisher

It's like a freaking All-Star Game...imagine if we traded Odom and others for Kidd...then it'd be Nash v Kidd!


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

Wait, wait,

So this trade has been confirmed?!? Or is still pending?


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

Not _official_ just yet.

*Sources: Suns a 'yes' away from acquiring Shaq for Marion*


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

Part of me thinks, let go for it. This current Suns team isn't getting past San Antonio, they are going to have heaps of trouble against N.O. and Utah, so why not get a fresh face on the team.

I'm intrigued to see what happens, but this is either going to be beautiful, or a disaster. Nothing in between. 

Best thing that can come from this, is Amare finally stepping up to take the reigns as the future Phoenix Suns MVP. When he's playing PF, he's ten times better.


----------



## edwardcyh

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*



B_&_B said:


> Sorry PHX fans, but this is one of t*he worst trades that has gone down in awhile.* It just doesnt make any sense for your Suns.
> 
> At least you have the "Best Damn Babe Thread" to enjoy. :biggrin:


There is no way this one tops that Kwame Brown for Gasol deal.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*



Dr. Seuss said:


> Part of me thinks, let go for it. This current Suns team isn't getting past San Antonio, they are going to have heaps of trouble against N.O. and Utah, so why not get a fresh face on the team.
> 
> I'm intrigued to see what happens, but this is either going to be beautiful, or a disaster. Nothing in between.
> 
> Best thing that can come from this, is Amare finally stepping up to take the reigns as the future Phoenix Suns MVP. When he's playing PF, he's ten times better.


I'm mixed as well.

Guess my "if this team fails" thread was kind of ironic.


----------



## lakegz

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

Shaq gives the Suns a better chance IF they also had Marion as well. I know Marion can't create for himself in a one on one dribbling sense but hes probably one of the best in the league at creating shots for himself away from the ball. He makes wise cuts, gets lots of put-backs, shoots the three, and runs the fast break better than anyone else on phoenix. Whenever the suns got a rebound or steal it was always Marion beating the opponent down the court for an easy two or foul. That's gone.

What is also missing is Marion's endurance and durability. He was always playing over 40 minutes and how many of you guys saw in each phoenix OT or 2OT box score that Marion would tack on 48-52 minutes of playing time. Now you have a guy in Shaq who is averaging 28 minutes a game and who fouls like crazy. When he's out of the game, will the suns be as effective in their new 'half court' sets since they'll realize that they'll have no Marion to get easy fast buckets anymore.

I just don't think that this trade is too well thought out for Phoenix. While i think Marion's game is ugly, he was extremely effective in their style of play. That style will have to really change to accomodate a guy who can play half a game when healthy.
__________________


----------



## Jizzy

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

why shaq? he's fat, old, slow and is gonna be bretahless running up and down


----------



## Basel

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*



> O'Neal talked to Suns players including Steve Nash and Amare Stoudemire, The Arizona Republic reported. "I will not let you down," O'Neal reportedly told Nash on the phone.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3232862


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

If Shaq is motivated, I have a lot of confidence in him to be a 15/8 guy on this team.

That and clog up the middle, and make it easier for Amare. That's really all he needs to do. A motivated Shaq, is better then a disappearing Marion. That's a fact.


----------



## Jizzy

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

shaq says a lot of things


----------



## jokeaward

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*



Basel57 said:


> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3232862


No surprise there. It'd be funny if he said something like, "Since this is a good team I'll switch to 1%." or "Let's win a title so I can retire again."


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

And lol what the **** people, you don't need all 5 players or Shaq running down on a break. They'd do it w/o him. Suns also do run half court sets. 

Only sticking point to me, is health. If he I knew he could healthy, it changes a lot.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*

I will be cautiously watching.


----------



## Seuss

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*



Dissonance19 said:


> And lol what the **** people, you don't need all 5 players or Shaq running down on a break. They'do it w/o him. Suns also do run half court sets.
> 
> Only sticking point to me, is health. If he I knew he could healthy, it changes a lot.



That's what happens when people comment on a team they don't watch.

Most of the Suns offense is in half-court, I think they average like 20 fastbreak points a game. That's probably like 4th best in the league.

I agree, health is the only real issue here.


----------



## B_&_B

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*



edwardcyh said:


> There is no way this one tops that Kwame Brown for Gasol deal.



Yes it does, because Memphis got much needed cap space. PHX takes on a bigger contract, and gets a guy who cant run, doesnt fit into their offensive style, and is injured all the time.


----------



## Dissonance

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*



B_&_B said:


> Yes it does, because Memphis got much needed cap space. PHX takes on a bigger contract, and gets a guy who cant run, doesnt fit into their offensive style, and is injured all the time.


Marion + Banks = Shaq's deal. Banks was useless.


----------



## MeirToTheWise

*Re: Shaq to Phoenix for Marion/Banks [ESPN reporting pending physical)*



Dr. Seuss said:


> That's what happens when people comment on a team they don't watch.
> 
> Most of the Suns offense is in half-court, I think they average like 20 fastbreak points a game. That's probably like 4th best in the league.
> 
> I agree, health is the only real issue here.


Co-signed. I believe I read/heard quite recently that they're actually second behind Golden State in fastbreak points at 19.7 a game. So you're basically right, lol.

Right now, I think too many ppl on this forum are making too quick of a decision, and an misinformed one at that, on a number of things that's just not worth going into at this point.



Dissonance19 said:


> Marion + Banks = Shaq's deal. Banks was useless.


We're actually saving 1.4 million next year, lol.


----------



## Basel

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3234099

Done deal.


----------



## Dissonance

*It's Done: Shaq To Suns*


----------



## -33-

Thanks guys!


----------



## Dissonance

That a you got him off our hands thank you? lol

I know I'll never doubt you again when you say something's going down.


----------



## Tiz

Should be fun to watch how this all plays out.

Always been a Suns fan. Always been a Shaq fan. So now I get to put the two together.

Guess I will have to change my avatar now.


----------



## Dissonance

Nice to see you back Tiz. You should stick around.


----------



## darth-horax

I think the biggest issue is how he's going to look...a man that size wearing ORANGE!!! Gah...


----------



## Eternal

I am predicting Shaq is going to recover from his "injuries" right away, and will be healthy again.


----------



## 604flat_line

Eternal said:


> I am predicting Shaq is going to recover from his "injuries" right away, and will be healthy again.


Funny that, being on a contending team seems to make those things magically happen.


----------



## VeN

Eternal said:


> I am predicting Shaq is going to recover from his "injuries" right away, and will be healthy again.


theyve been saying that every offseason for like 4 years now


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS

VeN said:


> theyve been saying that every offseason for like 4 years now


And oddly, it keeps on happening. Funny how that works out.


----------



## Hyperion

If Shaq is able to play 30 minutes in a game his first week, then I will have hope for him and that the Marion trade was not the first stick of dyn-o-mite


----------



## Seuss

It's funny how much "pain" you go through when your team is the bottom feeders of the East. Now, being on the best team in the West, I don't think it will be as hard to get up in the morning. He has a chance for a 5th ring, he'll come to play. Lets hope his body does as well.


----------



## ATLien

Good trade for you guys I think, just make sure Shaq is 100% in time for the playoffs..

This thread was pretty funny though. First denial then slow acceptance


----------



## Aylwin

IceMan23and3 said:


> If Shaq is able to play 30 minutes in a game his first week...


I wouldn't mind if he played only 10-15. I'd rather that he spent more time with the Suns medical and physical conditioning staff. We don't really need him during the season. We brought him over for the playoffs.

If he doesn't need to worry about season games then he can concentrate on getting ready for when we really need him. I'm looking forward to seeing a healthy and angry Shaq come April.


----------



## MeirToTheWise

TheATLien said:


> Good trade for you guys I think, just make sure Shaq is 100% in time for the playoffs..
> 
> This thread was pretty funny though. First denial then slow acceptance


Lol, well the more mature Suns fans who've really paid attention the whole year saw it with guarded optimism. We'd like to think we know our team better than other observing fans ^_^ We knew Marion was still unhappy and it was showing in different areas. He was slipping offensively and defensively compared to other years. His heart wasn't in it for the most part. And with him not playing at his 100%, our perimeter D was clearly deteriorating making our interior D weaker than it'd ever been. But I still wouldn't have expected Shaq of all people to come. People don't seem to realize that the Suns can still run n gun with Shaq the same way the Lakers ran their fastbreaks with Kareem. If they don't get that open shot then they just wait till the big center jogs down court and set up the half court game when he arrives. Also, when he rests, they can still push the pedal to the metal with the other players. The main thing we're concerned with is his health but not overly worried. The Suns medical staff has been pretty amazing these recent years. They've really taken care of the Suns' players. I mean Amare made a total 180 after going down with the knee injuries; Nash's back problems haven't really bothered him extensively; and Hill has looked rejuvenated this year. That's one main reason why I think Shaq will be healthy once he gets here and should make us a better team. Basically, it's just a wait and see approach for the Suns and their fans.


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Great deal for the Heat, I'm lovin' it.

For the Suns, I'm not sure.. I don't think the negative potential is as bad as people make it out to be, and I don't believe the conflicts with Shaq's playing style and Phoenix's system either. I think he'll be just fine there as long as he's healthy and motivated. HEALTH is the biggest thing though, you guys better have the best trainers in the league..

Gona be interesting to see how this plays out but I'm happy with it on the Heat side, and hope it works out for the Suns and Shaq as well.


----------



## Seuss

I wonder what he'll look like in Orange/Purple.


----------



## Dissonance

Marion's been one of my fav players, but even then it got on my nerves with him being such a liability out there. How long before Heat fans say something negative? lol


edit: and for the record yes i know shaq is one as well. obviously. not my point though


----------



## NewAgeBaller

Dissonance19 said:


> Marion's been one of my fav players, but even then it got on my nerves with him being such a liability out there. How long before Heat fans say something negative? lol


Next season. No matter how bad he plays this season, we'll be easy on him, cause we know that;

1) No matter how bad he plays, he'll be better than what Shaq gave us this season.
2) He's got a smaller contract than Shaq (yea they're pretty much gona be compared all season, so Marion wins out for Miami).
3) He has a player option at the end of the season. If he wants to opt out, go for it, we need the caproom.
4) This is very much a transition season, and most of us Heat fans have been all for tanking.


----------



## Flash is the Future

Dr. Seuss said:


> I wonder what he'll look like in Orange/Purple.


Probably just like that. I'd assume that Amare says it's cool for Shaq to take his old number, seeing as the two of them have been friends for so long. Hey, the Suns have to sign another player. Don't shoot me, but any interest in Penny? Him and Shaq have ridiculous chemistry, and he was getting Shaq like 4 easy baskets every game earlier this year. At the very least, he could keep Shaq company. Same could be said about Gary Payton. Just a thought though.


----------



## narrator

Flash is the Future said:


> Probably just like that. *I'd assume that Amare says it's cool for Shaq to take his old number,* seeing as the two of them have been friends for so long. Hey, the Suns have to sign another player. Don't shoot me, but any interest in Penny? Him and Shaq have ridiculous chemistry, and he was getting Shaq like 4 easy baskets every game earlier this year. At the very least, he could keep Shaq company. Same could be said about Gary Payton. Just a thought though.


:lol:

I don't think Stoudamire has exclusive rights to 32, esp. since he doesn't wear it anymore.

Any word on his number? I assume it'll be either 32 or 34 since 33 is Hill's.

What about free agents? Any desirable FAs out there for Phoenix?


----------



## Dissonance

It's 32, and you can already pre order his jersey in white, orange, and purple.


----------



## Seuss

I can't watch the press conference!

Did it already happen? It said 10 a.m.


----------



## Dissonance

Yeah, I don't know. No links are working on Suns.com for it. 

Man, this is almost surreal. I can't believe this actually happened.


----------



## DWADE4

How come theres so much hate on Shaq?? once he wins you guys that championship i'm sure everyone who's saying shaq doesn't belong here will be praising him and on this trade. Just one question for the suns fans. All these years that Nash has been a Sun, he hasn't even brought them to the finals and people calling him the MVP. Now with Shaq, if he even takes this team to the finals who is going to be considered the MVP? Shaq or Nash?


----------



## Seuss

Dissonance19 said:


> Yeah, I don't know. No links are working on Suns.com for it.
> 
> Man, this is almost surreal. I can't believe this actually happened.



Me neither, this is going to be so weird watching Shaq.

Go to NBA.com, and you can watch the press conference. It already happened.


----------



## Aylwin

DWADE4 said:


> Just one question for the suns fans. All these years that Nash has been a Sun, he hasn't even brought them to the finals and people calling him the MVP. Now with Shaq, if he even takes this team to the finals who is going to be considered the MVP? Shaq or Nash?


I don't think Shaq will be taking us anywhere. This isn't the young Shaq who could put a whole team on his shoulders. And even with his championships he had Kobe and Wade with him.

Don't get me wrong, I'm one of those who are for this trade. But if we win the title, it won't be because Shaq's the MVP. It'll be because he's the missing piece of the puzzle. An important piece, but I wouldn't say MVP.

In my opinion, Nash is and will continue to be the most valuable player for the Suns.


----------



## MeirToTheWise

Press conference was awesome, haha. Vintage Shaq humor ^_^


----------



## Sunsfan81

Well I was wrong. I didn't think they would make a big trade. At least Kerr is trying but I don't think it'll bring us a championship. But it can be a good trade if he somehow stays healthy which I don't think he will. 

Marion needed to go. He's a whining malcontent who is not a winning player. He's a selfish player who's more concerned with making All-Star teams than winning championships. He'd rather be the 1st option on a horrible team and make the All-Star team than being the 3rd option on a contending team. I just thought we could get more for him in return than Shaq who makes so much and is a major health risk. 

Shaq greatly improves the chemistry of the team. He adds championship experience plus size and toughness inside which this team desperately lacked. I'm sure he's motivated now that he's out of that disaster in Miami. But even if he's healthy I still think the Spurs are the team to beat.


----------



## 604flat_line

"I will make Amare better" - Shaq 


He said it twice.. damn, I'm ****ing excited.


----------



## Dissonance

Called it the "Amare Stoudemire Project"


----------



## 604flat_line

Sunsfan81 said:


> Well I was wrong. I didn't think they would make a big trade. At least Kerr is trying but I don't think it'll bring us a championship. But it can be a good trade if he somehow stays healthy which I don't think he will.
> 
> Marion needed to go. He's a whining malcontent who is not a winning player. He's a selfish player who's more concerned with making All-Star teams than winning championships. He'd rather be the 1st option on a horrible team and make the All-Star team than being the 3rd option on a contending team. I just thought we could get more for him in return than Shaq who makes so much and is a major health risk.
> 
> Shaq greatly improves the chemistry of the team. He adds championship experience plus size and toughness inside which this team desperately lacked. I'm sure he's motivated now that he's out of that disaster in Miami. But even if he's healthy I still think the Spurs are the team to beat.


Motivation does a lot for injuries and also we have one of the best medical staffs in the league, apparent from Amare and Hill as well as others.

Aside from helping Amare out a great deal I think he will also do a lot for Diaw. I'd love to see how he changes being around Shaq and having his guidance.


----------



## 604flat_line

Dissonance19 said:


> Called it the "Amare Stoudemire Project"


My smile is sooooo huge right now, Amare + Shaq = WMDs!!!

Aw man, this is too much, its like Shaq is his own personal coach. I'm elated, and I never use that word.


----------



## Tiz

Dissonance19 said:


> It's 32, and you can already pre order his jersey in white, orange, and purple.


yummy!


----------



## 604flat_line

Tiz said:


> yummy!


Get someone to photoshop Shaq over Marion in your av


----------



## thaKEAF

I just thought about something. Wasn't Shaq the one who said Nash didn't deserve the MVP one of those years he won it?


----------



## Aylwin

MeirToTheWise said:


> Press conference was awesome, haha. Vintage Shaq humor ^_^


Yeah, it was great. I just finished watching it on NBA.com. I like what he said about making the others better, not worrying about touches, and most importantly his commitment to the medical staff. That's what I wanted to hear. I want him to focus on his conditioning and getting ready for the playoffs.

This trade is looking better and better by the minute. :clap2:


----------



## Basel

Good old Shaq during that press conference. I'm definitely interested in seeing how this team looks with Shaq. I fully expect them to kick some team's asses during his first couple of games just because they're going to come out energized, excited, etc.


----------



## Seuss

"I love proving the nay-sayers wrong. If you've seen an upset Shaq before, you've seen the results. That's 4 championships." -Shaquile on what peoples reaction to the trade.

I like how he talks about getting his 5th AND 6th ring. He is such a cocky player, and I love it. Lets hope he can continue to back it up his talk. 

On another note, does Amare not remind you of Shaq? They both talk almost exactly the same. I just realized that watching Shaq.


----------



## thaKEAF

D'antoni said he's looking to play Shaq 25-30 minutes. Maybe even more depending on his time with the trainers.


----------



## Hyperion

Dr. Seuss said:


> "I love proving the nay-sayers wrong. If you've seen an upset Shaq before, you've seen the results. That's 4 championships." -Shaquile on what peoples reaction to the trade.
> 
> I like how he talks about getting his 5th AND 6th ring. He is such a cocky player, and I love it. Lets hope he can continue to back it up his talk.


I really hope so too.


----------



## Weasel

So when is Shaq expected to come back from injury and play? Hopefully soon since the Suns have a few nationally televised games coming up and I would like to see a game or two with him playing.


----------



## 604flat_line

Dr. Seuss said:


> "I love proving the nay-sayers wrong. If you've seen an upset Shaq before, you've seen the results. That's 4 championships." -Shaquile on what peoples reaction to the trade.
> 
> I like how he talks about getting his 5th AND 6th ring. He is such a cocky player, and I love it. Lets hope he can continue to back it up his talk.
> 
> On another note, does Amare not remind you of Shaq? They both talk almost exactly the same. I just realized that watching Shaq.


They've known each other for more then 10 years. I think its a big deal for Amare to be able to play with his mentor and also huge for Shaq to play with clearly one of his favourite players (and people) in basketball. 

I think its great that the intangibles Shaq brings will take us to the next level, because we already have hard working guys and we have positive guys, but we don't have any really out loud cocky guys like Shaq. Bell brings that but to a lesser extent. 

I still get a kick out of listening to these critics who are convinced you run a fast break with all 5 guys.. not in the NBA last time I checked. Nash, Amare and Bell/Diaw/Barbosa on the break? I'll take that.


----------



## Hyperion

Weasel said:


> So when is Shaq expected to come back from injury and play? Hopefully soon since the Suns have a few nationally televised games coming up and I would like to see a game or two with him playing.


I heard that he's not coming back till after the All Star break. The club trainers want to work their hoodoo on him like they did with Hill. I say fantastic! Hopefully this works!


----------



## 604flat_line

Weasel said:


> So when is Shaq expected to come back from injury and play? Hopefully soon since the Suns have a few nationally televised games coming up and I would like to see a game or two with him playing.


In the next week to 10 days I'm hearing. Apparently Shaq weighed in around 320 @ the physical, and the medical staff told coach mike that he'll be as good as Grant in short order. Shaq will have a good motivation in practice to get into shap, too, because Amare will be sure to give him some fits


----------



## 604flat_line

IceMan23and3 said:


> I heard that he's not coming back till after the All Star break. The club trainers want to work their hoodoo on him like they did with Hill. I say fantastic! Hopefully this works!


Apparently there is a good possibility he sees action before the break.


----------



## Dissonance

At the press conf they asked if he would be back before the break, and he said hopefully and that he is fine and not in any pain.


----------



## 604flat_line

Dissonance19 said:


> At the press conf they asked if he would be back before the break, and he said hopefully and that he is fine and not in any pain.


Kerr was said to be really apprehensive barring a good report from the medical staff from the physical too. I think thats a good sign about the big man's health.


----------



## narrator

Dissonance19 said:


> It's 32, and you can already pre order his jersey in white, orange, and purple.


Thanks! I missed the second half of the press conference.


----------



## nffl

Dr. Seuss said:


> "I love proving the nay-sayers wrong. If you've seen an upset Shaq before, you've seen the results. That's 4 championships." -Shaquile on what peoples reaction to the trade.
> 
> I like how he talks about getting his 5th AND 6th ring. He is such a cocky player, and I love it. Lets hope he can continue to back it up his talk.
> 
> On another note, does Amare not remind you of Shaq? They both talk almost exactly the same. I just realized that watching Shaq.



Yeah he does. I mentioned that to my friend yesterday.

I mean I have been going on an on in opposition to this trade, but you gotta look at the pros now that we got him:

1) Shaq won't be double-teamed nearly as much (who are you leaving open with such a great perimeter team + Amare). And 1 on 1, Shaq can still be the man.
2) Shaq can teach Amare stuff. Shaq is one of the best Centers to see the game of basketball... you think he has a thing or two to teach Amare?
3) I like Amare better at PF. He rebounds better (Like when KT was here at C) and tends to stay out of foul trouble more. He is much more effective there.
4) DIAW. Diaw will most benefit from this. He will play PF and some SF, dominating smaller defenders. With Shaq, Amare, and Diaw out there, the smallest guy has to guard Diaw. When Shaq or Amare is off the court (or both), Diaw will really benefit. Last night was an example. He played amazingly well alongside Amare with Marion gone. The year Amare was out, he played amazingly well alongside Marion. I think with either Shaq or Amare that Diaw can step up his game.
5) We become a better interior defense team. Shaq Diesel, Amare, Diaw (when he's not being a poon), and Skinner.
6) We become a better passing team from the post. Diaw can already pass, and Shaq is a great passer. Amare is alright and he'll pick up a thing or two from Shaq.
7) His ego. I love it. We need another loud mouth saying we are gonna win 2 rings in 2 years. He's Amare on speed.


Yes, we are giving up some of the run-n-gun style (remember the lineup of: Nash, Bell, Hill, Diaw, Amare... our fastest group with Barbosa exchangeable with Bell). But when he is off the court we will still be a fast paced team. 

See the thing is, being half-court oriented at times isn't a bad thing. In the past, we have forced teams to play our style. We can still do that but it's also important to know that we can play theirs too.


----------



## Weasel

Well I hope the first game he comes back is nationally televised. I can see that game getting a lot of attention.


----------



## Dissonance

I hope not. Just in case, we suck and it's a disaster or something lol.


----------



## Flash is the Future

Here's what I posted in the NBA Forum when I first heard about this trade (before it went official). I really hope this works out for you guys, and I'll definitely be rooting for Shaq (and the Suns) come playoff time.



Flash is the Future said:


> Disclaimer: I'm not trying to up his trade value or anything. I'm just being realistic here as to why Phoenix would be considering this.
> 
> I'm not so sure that Shaq wouldn't be effective in Phoenix. He averaged 21ppg/10rpg/4apg/2bpg/.5spg in 32.5MPG (the most MPG he played against any other team this year) in two games against them this year. He can run with them. Shaq needs to get the ball in good position on the block. He can still score on single coverage but he needs good outside shooters around him and he needs good post passing. Phoenix can give him that, and he's probably still good for one more run, which is what Phoenix needs. I could see him putting up 20/10 again in Phoenix. He's been gettting double teamed on our pathetic team this year because no one can make anyshots. Shaq can no longer score on two guys. But he's been good against single coverage. And that's what he'd get in Phoenix. If he gets doubled, he can pass it out and have guys actually make shots. Let's not forget that Shaq's one of the most gifted passing bigmen ever. He hasn't lost that. Phoenix has Grant Hill at SF if this deal went down.
> 
> PG: Steve Nash/Leandro Barbosa
> SG: Raja Bell
> SF: Grant Hill/Boris Diaw
> PF: Amare Stoudemire
> C: Shaquille O'Neal/Brian Skinner
> 
> That's a solid 8 man rotation IMO. And they'd go farther in the post season with Amare guarding PFs instead of Cs (who he can't really guard). I honestly think we could see Shaq revive his career in Phoenix.


----------



## Hyperion

604flat_line said:


> Apparently there is a good possibility he sees action before the break.


 I hope not, that would give him a free extra week of healing and training to get him going again. I hope that they can work their hoodoo. If not, then I will flip out over the trade.


----------



## 604flat_line

IceMan23and3 said:


> I hope not, that would give him a free extra week of healing and training to get him going again. I hope that they can work their hoodoo. If not, then I will flip out over the trade.


I'd like to see him get some time before the break just so he isn't gone for that long. I don't want him to play more than 10 min before the break, but it'd be nice to see him get the blood flowing and move up and down the court.


----------

